

Google Wave Morphs Itself into New Offerings - locopati
http://blog.programmableweb.com/2011/01/10/google-wave-morphs-itself-into-new-offerings

======
minalecs
as much as everyone likes to call it a failure.. I think google is awesome at
releasing technology and seeing if theres anything there that people will like
to iterate upon or pivot. Like the article states.. the wave technology I can
see being used in a lot of their future products for real time.. possibly
their social offering.

------
rwhitman
Google Wave was awesome. I'm still irked that nobody else gave it a chance

